# Humidor, Coolidor, or Wineador?



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I am new to this hobby and I have already outgrown my Christmas present from my wife (20 cigar humidor). I have big plans for my future in the cigar life. However right now i am at a crossroads about how to build my collection up. at first i was thinking well i guess i need to spend a bunch of money on a 150+ count desktop humidor, and then my neighbor asked me if i wanted his old glass front gun cabinet and with out even thinking of it i said sure.

How i do plan to attempt to convert the gun cabinet into a nice humidor but who knows if that will work out. and now i am starting to read about "Coolidors" and "Wineadors"

Now to the question. what should i do? Drop a lot of money into the gun cabinet, get a wineador, or just go the coolidor way until i can afford my new found hobby?

This is my current Humidor:








This is the Cabinet:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like humidors and cabinets myself.
Keep in mind like anything else you get what you pay for.
That being said many out on the west coast have a hard time regulating R/H due to the dry climate.
So they go the Tupperware or Cooler route.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

i have seen a few cabinets modified into a humidor. from what i have see they just lined it with spanish cedar and made sure the door had a good seal on it. might be a little spendy gettin the cedar but in the end it will be worth it.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like humidors and cabinets myself.
> Keep in mind like anything else you get what you pay for.
> That being said many out on the west coast have a hard time regulating R/H due to the dry climate.
> So they go the Tupperware or Cooler route.


Well I am horrible with my money so i will probably go way overkill and go ahead with the cabinet conversion. just the idea of using an ice chest makes me fear for my cigars...


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

A few questions how many boxes of cigars do you plan on EVER keeping at one time max? 
Is the temps in your home constant or does it get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter? 

I'm close the beach in OC so my place usually stays around 60-75 inside all year long. What I did after upgrading from a small humi, to a larger one, to a cooler, to a wine cooler was eventually just get a large standup Beverage cooler. Cost for the device was a few hundred bucks used. Since the temps are pretty constant all I did will was fill it with a few pounds of beads and load up all my boxes of cigars and added a few cedar shelves and I'm good to go. I have since taken out the shelves and just keep all my cigars in all wood boxes which helps hold the RH and makes it a lot easier to stack the cigars in boxes. 

If your inside temps are pretty stable year round from 60-80 I would say just make sure it has a great seal and load it up with beads and cedar. If not you may have to add some type of oasis or something to help keep the RH constant.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> A few questions how many boxes of cigars do you plan on EVER keeping at one time max?
> Is the temps in your home constant or does it get really hot in the summer and really cold in the winter?
> 
> I'm close the beach in OC so my place usually stays around 60-75 inside all year long. What I did after upgrading from a small humi, to a larger one, to a cooler, to a wine cooler was eventually just get a large standup Beverage cooler. Cost for the device was a few hundred bucks used. Since the temps are pretty constant all I did will was fill it with a few pounds of beads and load up all my boxes of cigars and added a few cedar shelves and I'm good to go. I have since taken out the shelves and just keep all my cigars in all wood boxes which helps hold the RH and makes it a lot easier to stack the cigars in boxes.
> ...


Well right now the house we are in has some fluctuations in temp but we usually keep the house around 70 deg +/- 10 deg. and as far as how many cigars i want to store is beyond me i want them all i am thinking after a do some saving after completion i want to start with about 10 boxes. but this all depends on if my wife kills me first. I have big dreams and sometimes need to be talked down out of the clouds. but right now i am smoking 1-2 cigars a day and am wanting to start a nice stash that will last me a while and also allow me to store some favorites. My plan is to have a couple shelves for boxes a couple drawers/bins for singles/bulk and a couple display shelves for showing off


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

dont mean to thread jack but @LGHT where in OC? i live in Oceanside on Camp Pendleton. the house gets pretty warm in the summer. i got a 3 drawer humidor i just bout a couple weeks ago. what do i have to do in the summer time to keep the temps right?


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well right now the house we are in has some fluctuations in temp but we usually keep the house around 70 deg +/- 10 deg. and as far as how many cigars i want to store is beyond me i want them all i am thinking after a do some saving after completion i want to start with about 10 boxes. but this all depends on if my wife kills me first. I have big dreams and sometimes need to be talked down out of the clouds. but right now i am smoking 1-2 cigars a day and am wanting to start a nice stash that will last me a while and also allow me to store some favorites. My plan is to have a couple shelves for boxes a couple drawers/bins for singles/bulk and a couple display shelves for showing off


Well you don't seem like you would have too many problems with temp swings so I would try and test the seal on that cabinet you found first. The key is to get an air tight seal. This is why most use wine / beverage coolers as they are not only large, but have a great seal. Anything without a good seal shouldn't even be considered as your just asking for trouble.

Start by doing the dollar bill test. Put the dollar half in and half out of the door and see if it slides out while the door is closed. Repeat all around the door and include the top bottom and sides. If it has a good air tight seal you shouldn't be able to pull the dollar out without it tearing or close to it. If it pulls out easy it may be better to keep looking for something else.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

smitty8202 said:


> dont mean to thread jack but @LGHT where in OC? i live in Oceanside on Camp Pendleton. the house gets pretty warm in the summer. i got a 3 drawer humidor i just bout a couple weeks ago. what do i have to do in the summer time to keep the temps right?


I'm in Newport Beach not far from the water so my temps are pretty nice all year long inside and out. A 3 drawer is pretty small so I wouldn't worry about temps too much. Even if it's hot outside temps inside should be a lot cooler. Just make sure your RH is solid and doesn't swing more than 5% when it get either really hot or really cold. Either beads or Boveda packs should level off temps without hurting cigars.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

sounds good. i will just have to mess with it to make sure my temps dont drift


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

I think you should ask what's the purpose? If you convert cabinet you'll have a nice, furniture grade humidor that you can put in your smoking room. I'd read more to seal it well. 
That being said if you're just looking to store cigars a coolidor works fine. Large, cheap, easily maintained and have a nice desktop humidor that you rotate sticks through.


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

West Coast in da house....4 humidors all seasoned all staying in the 63-69% RH range when the house hovers between 20-30% humidity....HOLLA!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> Well you don't seem like you would have too many problems with temp swings so I would try and test the seal on that cabinet you found first. The key is to get an air tight seal. This is why most use wine / beverage coolers as they are not only large, but have a great seal. Anything without a good seal shouldn't even be considered as your just asking for trouble.
> 
> Start by doing the dollar bill test. Put the dollar half in and half out of the door and see if it slides out while the door is closed. Repeat all around the door and include the top bottom and sides. If it has a good air tight seal you shouldn't be able to pull the dollar out without it tearing or close to it. If it pulls out easy it may be better to keep looking for something else.


Yes the seal is my priority. right now i am toying around with some ideas. First i was not thinking about just lining it so much as building a box inside with an air gap or maybe some sort of insulation to better regulate the temp and secondly i am planning to reinforce the locking door with another frame of Spanish cedar inside the existing frame as well as double up on the magnetic latches.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

tthayil said:


> I think you should ask what's the purpose? If you convert cabinet you'll have a nice, furniture grade humidor that you can put in your smoking room. I'd read more to seal it well.
> That being said if you're just looking to store cigars a coolidor works fine. Large, cheap, easily maintained and have a nice desktop humidor that you rotate sticks through.


Well my original idea has been to repropose the cabinet before i started looking on the forums then i learned about the coolidor and wineador so i figured i would ask what people prefer. Personally i do want a nice furniture quality humidor that i can show off my stash as it builds up from my little 20 stick desktop.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> Yes the seal is my priority. right now i am toying around with some ideas. First i was not thinking about just lining it so much as building a box inside with an air gap or maybe some sort of insulation to better regulate the temp and secondly i am planning to reinforce the locking door with another frame of Spanish cedar inside the existing frame as well as double up on the magnetic latches.


A manager at a B&M I used to frequent some years ago tried to do the same thing and ran into all sorts of problems. Bottom line is the way the door is designed it was very tough to get a good seal. He did want a small amount of air exchange, but I think he eventually just ended up putting some refrigerator seals on it. Once he did that it was a nice little setup.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

dupe


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> A manager at a B&M I used to frequent some years ago tried to do the same thing and ran into all sorts of problems. Bottom line is the way the door is designed it was very tough to get a good seal. He did want a small amount of air exchange, but I think he eventually just ended up putting some refrigerator seals on it. Once he did that it was a nice little setup.


REFRIGERATOR SEALS!!! that is a great idea. way better than what i was thinking about (just foam weather stripping).


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I vote wineador!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

huskers said:


> I vote wineador!


Well i suppose i could do both... lol make a wineador for my storage needs right now. and then build my display later.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Fridge seals are great because they come in different sizes, shapes, and are cheap!! 

In my opinion a wine cooler is a huge unnecessary expense. If the temps in the home are not either too hot or too cold you really don't need to "cool" the humi. All you really need is a good amount of beads or some other method of maintaining RH and a fair amount of cedar either in shelves or as I use full boxes of cigars. 

This is why I use a beverage cooler and never turn it on. Take the few hundred you save and fill it with cigars.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LGHT said:


> Fridge seals are great because they come in different sizes, shapes, and are cheap!!
> 
> In my opinion a wine cooler is a huge unnecessary expense. If the temps in the home are not either too hot or too cold you really don't need to "cool" the humi. All you really need is a good amount of beads or some other method of maintaining RH and a fair amount of cedar either in shelves or as I use full boxes of cigars.
> 
> This is why I use a beverage cooler and never turn it on. Take the few hundred you save and fill it with cigars.


While hard to come by.....you can find great deals on wine coolers.

I see scads of them on craigslist for under $100

I bought mine on ebay for $80 shipped.

You have to do some looking and it may take a while to find a good deal though.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

huskers said:


> While hard to come by.....you can find great deals on wine coolers.
> 
> I see scads of them on craigslist for under $100
> 
> ...


I'm not referring to the little 5-10 bottle wine coolers that hold a few cigar boxes I'm referring to the large 200+ bottle coolers that run upwards of $1000 used. Any real cigar smoker needs to be able to store at least 100 boxes.

Anything smaller is just "uncivilized" lol.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LGHT said:


> I'm not referring to the little 5-10 bottle wine coolers that hold a few cigar boxes I'm referring to the large 200+ bottle coolers that run upwards of $1000 used. Any real cigar smoker needs to be able to store at least 100 boxes.
> 
> Anything smaller is just "uncivilized" lol.


I guess 95% or better of us are uncivilized.

Mines not a 5-10 bottle unit either.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

If you can get a good deal on the gun cabinet without to much work I would for sure go with that. If you are storing boxes you don't need to line the cabinet with cedar, there is enough cedar in the cigar boxes. 

Another thing to look at are Cabinet humidors, they can be had for $300 or less (end table size).


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

tx_tuff said:


> If you can get a good deal on the gun cabinet without to much work I would for sure go with that. If you are storing boxes you don't need to line the cabinet with cedar, there is enough cedar in the cigar boxes.
> 
> Another thing to look at are Cabinet humidors, they can be had for $300 or less (end table size).


I already have the cabinet. my neighbor gave it to me for free and it is in great condition.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I know you already have it, just saying if it turns out to be too much work you still have that option instead of a coolidor or winidor.


----------



## rjwillow (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice looking cabinet... I have seen quite a few posts lately about gun cabinet conversions and though that I might weigh in...
If that cabinet was ever used for guns and if the owner took good care of the contents, there may be a smell trapped inside that would not be to your liking when introduced to your cigars. I personally love the smell of my gun cabinets...  also, think of what a gun cabinet is designed to do... Keep your guns from rusting due to high RH. Now you are going to convert it into something that with hold an RH much higher than intended. Once you add that humidity, those oils and solvents may leech out and infuse your stogies... Although a hoppes no. 9 infused stogie IS appealing to ME. I doubt it would be for you.
My advise... get a 150ct humi. Keep the small one for your "ready to smoke" rotation. Back them up with bulk singles and such in the 150ct and get coolers for your boxes. And fill the gun cabinet up with guns to protect your smokes... 


AuTechCoM said:


> I already have the cabinet. my neighbor gave it to me for free and it is in great condition.
> View attachment 47555


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I live in Massachusetts where the weather changes by the minute. I bought many humidors (good ones) because my collection is pretty large. After dealing with temperature adjustments, along with rh adjustments, I got rid of all of them. I went out and bought 8 Igloo, 52 oz. coolers. I lined them all with cedar and now I store them in their boxes with Boveda packs. The Boveda packs also last longer when used in a cooler instead of a humidor. I did this over 2 years ago and my cigars have never been better. I bought very good hygrometers (Diamond Crown) and placed them inside on the lid of the cooler. No hassles dealing with humidors and no worries about my cigars at all. You can get the coolers at Target for around $20.00 and they stack beautifully!


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> Well I am new to this hobby and I have already outgrown my Christmas present from my wife (20 cigar humidor). I have big plans for my future in the cigar life. However right now i am at a crossroads about how to build my collection up. at first i was thinking well i guess i need to spend a bunch of money on a 150+ count desktop humidor, and then my neighbor asked me if i wanted his old glass front gun cabinet and with out even thinking of it i said sure.
> 
> How i do plan to attempt to convert the gun cabinet into a nice humidor but who knows if that will work out. and now i am starting to read about "Coolidors" and "Wineadors"
> 
> ...


I have a coolidor stuffed with 200-300 cigars and a few nice (Savoy) humi's for daily rotation. I'm going to convert a gun cabinet into a hum over the summer based on thread here by jhedrick83. Search his profile, he has an awesome design

I would do the cabinet because I like to work with wood so I will get some satisfaction out of it. Do what feels good to you would be my advice.

And have fun!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey all, I'm a new user and didn't want to start a new thread as I know this has been addressed before... so sorry if this isn't the right place to post this.

So this isn't a COMPLETE highjack, I will weight in on OP's issue. I think a coolidor would be good for you at this point. How many sticks in your collection? Looks like ~20 but if you plan on some big investments soon then go all out with the cabinet.... It's just it will look very lonely until you get like 5 grand worth of sticks in there. Plus you will need an electric humidifier of some kind. A coolidor is much cheaper and easier, and can accomodate a lot of boxes. I would also recommend a tupperdor, as this is the easiest and best-sealing option. Keep in mind that everything other than a tupperware will have SOME air flow (not a perfect seal even on coolers). Since there is no air flow you need to open tupperware occasionally, but if this is your main humidor then it wouldn't be a problem.

Aaand here is my separate issue, I hope I'm not HJ'ing.. new to forum so mods tell me if I should start new thread.

Anyway, I just finished setting up a coolidor which has turned out AMAZING. After only a week I have 6 boxes inside (38 quart cooler, of course I shoulda gona bigger haha) and everything is holding at 70%/68-70 degrees. However, I have a good bit of overflow that I plan on keeping in a large rubbermaid tupperware. I have had awesome experiences in the past with the ziplock type tupperware with the clear plastic tops, but this rubbermaid with the red rubber top will not give up its stink!

So does anyone have any words of wisdom about a rubbermaid rubber top that still has lingering odors after an overnight treatment with vinegar and a day of airing out? The odor is VERY slight--I can only notice it if I hold lid right to nose... but if I leave the container closed I can definitely smell rubber when I open the lid. I put a sheet of cedar in there last night as an experimet and this morning when I opened it, I only smelled cedar.... Do you fine BOTL think that this slight odor will impart undesirables to my smokes, or that if I have cedar in there the odor should be negligable? Right now, I am very hesitant to put anything in there, even my dollar sticks. I might just go buy a bunch of the ziplock containers as those hold like 40 robustos or 20 toros (due to long shape) and 1 boveda pack will keep them RIGHT ON. 

Sorry for the long post! Been lurking so long that I have a lot of questions saved up!


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

I would try baking soda and see if that worlks. Then maybe another round of vinegar....


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

iatrestman said:


> Hey all, I'm a new user and didn't want to start a new thread as I know this has been addressed before... so sorry if this isn't the right place to post this.
> 
> Anyway, I just finished setting up a coolidor which has turned out AMAZING. After only a week I have 6 boxes inside (38 quart cooler, of course I shoulda gona bigger haha) and everything is holding at 70%/68-70 degrees. However, I have a good bit of overflow that I plan on keeping in a large rubbermaid tupperware. I have had awesome experiences in the past with the ziplock type tupperware with the clear plastic tops, but this rubbermaid with the red rubber top will not give up its stink!
> 
> ...


Here: How to Fix Smelly Plastic Containers: 6 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

zoey said:


> Here: noob can't post link :'(


Thanks, I will try vanilla on the lid by from what I've read vinegar usually does the trick on its own... Like I said it's only the red rubber lid (Rubbermaid). Does anyone have experience with this same material?

Again to OP.. that cabinet is super sick and I just read what you said about wantingto buy 10 boxes. That's awesome man, I wish I had that dedication (and budget!). I think the first step definitely needs to be to check the humidity and how much you can regulate it before you make any modifications. Make any slight modifications (weather strips, etc) to make cabinet seal as good as possible before installing shelves and whatnot. That way if you can't control the humidity, you can bail on the project without wasting time and precious cigar-buying cash!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> what should i do? Drop a lot of money into the gun cabinet, get a wineador, or just go the coolidor way until i can afford my new found hobby?


Given that you're just starting out, I would suggest you don't over due it by investing heavily on humidors given that you might not have much experience with cigars in the first place. In my experience I've found that the best growth rate is double or triple your current collection, this way you won't have too many issues filling the humidors while at the same time leaving room for growth as you discover new blends. If I was you I would buy a 150 count, transfer what's in the 20 in there and fill the rest with what you want, then use the 20 as your overflow. Once they're both full switch to a 300-400 count cooler or wineador and repeat the process. If you fill the cooler/wineador and the desktops than I would start thinking about the cabinet, but not any sooner. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I think the stink has leeched into the plastic and is there to stay. If you've already tried vinegar and water, the last thing I'd try, is a few cycles in the dishwasher. If that doesn't do it, I think you'll have to find a new use for it.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

For $70 you can get a 150qt cooler from Wally world shipped even. Throw $10 for some KL silica and voila for under $100 your G2G. I find that the seal on coolers are excellent and because they are cooler temperature fluctions are gradual. Certainly not as nice as a cabinet humidor but nonetheless IMHO a superior option.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow a lot of great advice.

I am running into a slight problem already. I discovered CBID. and now not only is my wife going to kill me but i am going to need to setup a coolidor as it is just to store what I unintentionally won. and i was low balling but now i have a almost 200 sticks on their way for almost nothing with nowhere to put them unless i win the couple desktop humidors i bid on as well. FML. well i guess i will be going to wallmart

Now back to the cabinet. I am lucky and it does not smell like anything at all inside. and the fact that i am going to seal it up with Spanish cedar leads me to believe that i will not have a problem with gun cleaner taste.

as far as just slowly getting into this hobby... I am more of a jump off the roof and do a cannonball type of guy. just ask any of my friends about any number of my hobbies.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> Wow a lot of great advice.
> 
> I am running into a slight problem already. I discovered CBID. and now not only is my wife going to kill me but i am going to need to setup a coolidor as it is just to store what I unintentionally won. and i was low balling but now i have a almost 200 sticks on their way for almost nothing with nowhere to put them unless i win the couple desktop humidors i bid on as well. FML. well i guess i will be going to wallmart
> 
> ...


hahaah been there done that. Get some cedar strips, fridge seals, and get that box up and running. I have a feeling you will need all the space it can handle!!


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> as far as just slowly getting into this hobby... I am more of a jump off the roof and do a cannonball type of guy. just ask any of my friends about any number of my hobbies.


This is exactly the problem that a lot of people I've met run into. They get all exited after spending an evening smoking and talking about cigars, and then they go out and blow a grant on a humidor and a box (or two) of cigars just to destroy them with in a week because they bit off more than they could chew. Not saying that's the case here, but in general the best decisions are not the ones you rush into.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> hahaah been there done that. Get some cedar strips, fridge seals, and get that box up and running. I have a feeling you will need all the space it can handle!!


Just imagine what i could do with my closet after my wife divorces me... I could probably fit almost 10,000 cigars in there


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Regiampiero said:


> This is exactly the problem that a lot of people I've met run into. They get all exited after spending an evening smoking and talking about cigars, and then they go out and blow a grant on a humidor and a box (or two) of cigars just to destroy them with in a week because they bit off more than they could chew. Not saying that's the case here, but in general the best decisions are not the ones you rush into.


I totally agree with you. i just love relaxing with cigars and it is funny because not many of my friends like to smoke cigars it is just something i like to do and i find collecting to be fun.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

AuTechCoM said:


> I totally agree with you. i just love relaxing with cigars and it is funny because not many of my friends like to smoke cigars it is just something i like to do and i find collecting to be fun.


I totally understand and you just gave me an idea with the whole closet talk :smoke:. I also think that collecting is (to a certain extent) more fun than smoking them especially when they are rare to find. You spend months or even years acquiring and looking at them, and then their gone in just minutes.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> Just imagine what i could do with my closet after my wife divorces me... I could probably fit almost 10,000 cigars in there


My wife loves cigars and smokes 3-4 a week with me. My only fear is if we ever get divorced it will be because I've spent the kids college tuition on cigars and she will ask for half of my collection to get back at me.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I vote cooler. Places like Sam's Club & Costco should have bargains since they're not moving many in the colder months.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

LGHT said:


> My wife loves cigars and smokes 3-4 a week with me. My only fear is if we ever get divorced it will be because I've spent the kids college tuition on cigars and she will ask for half of my collection to get back at me.


I was smoking an Ezra zion the other night and for the first time my wife wanted to try it... i told her i would light one that she would be better off starting with but nooooo she had to go and try to hit it like a cigarette. so now my collection is safe from her taking them however her and my daughter have come up with a game they like to call "hide the humidor" and let me tell you that is BS. i cant wait to have my cabinet all set up so she can't hide it from me


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

AuTechCoM said:


> I was smoking an Ezra zion the other night and for the first time my wife wanted to try it... i told her i would light one that she would be better off starting with but nooooo she had to go and try to hit it like a cigarette. so now my collection is safe from her taking them however her and my daughter have come up with a game they like to call "hide the humidor" and let me tell you that is BS. i cant wait to have my cabinet all set up so she can't hide it from me


haahah hide the humidor that's hilarious!! Yeah you need to get your cabinet up soon for the sake of your sanity! That would drive me insane!


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

Regiampiero said:


> I totally understand and you just gave me an idea with the whole closet talk :smoke:. I also think that collecting is (to a certain extent) more fun than smoking them especially when they are rare to find. You spend months or even years acquiring and looking at them, and then their gone in just minutes.


Gotta catch em all!


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

iatrestman said:


> Gotta catch em all!


That is so true. I have only been collecting for almost a month and sometimes i find myself looking at my small collection going "i cant smoke that. that is the last one of those i have and what if i can never find it again." so now i have learned that just buying 2 of everything is just not enough.


----------



## AuTechCoM (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh and @LGHT it is so retarded to come home and go to grab a stick and your humidor is nowhere to be found. and then you hear your wife say this is level #2 from the other room...


----------

